# Refurbished Greenerd Arbor Press - Part Deux



## Axismatt (Feb 7, 2021)

So, I recently cleaned up a Greenerd 3a that I got at auction.  A friend happened to have a Greenerd No.1 and gave it to me to compliment the 3a.  Of course, it was filthy so it had to get the same shop treatment.  It's so tiny compared the 3a, but cleaned up real pretty.  There's only one pic of it before I cleaned it, sitting inside the 3a.


----------



## brino (Feb 7, 2021)

@Axismatt ,

Those both cleaned up really nice!

It is neat to see the little one sitting in the big one.

I like the paint colour too.

-brino


----------



## Joeman77 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice!
 Things like this are the reason I don't have a internet in the shop, my stuff would see me looking at "Machinery Porn" and get jealous!


----------

